# Brahms Piano Concertos 1 & 2



## lostid

Brahms Piano Concertos 1 & 2 are no doubt my favorite piano concertos, if not the top 2 of my all time favorite piano concertos. Well at least those are the two piano concertos which I have been listening to the most and never get bored. I love Brahms and must admit his music just resonates with me more than any other composers' music.

So, I would like to know what your favorite pianist for these two piano concertos. I know there are tons of recordings on these two piano concertos.

Personally I like Pollini's play, also Nicholas Angelich's and Kovacevich's.


----------



## Guest

I know I heard another in the beginning...maybe it was Pollini...but I've had Gilels for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Ukko

#1 - Rubinstein (with Leinsdorf/BSO)
#2 - R. Serkin (with Szell/Cleveland O)

This is the sort of question that is apt to get geezerly responses.


----------



## Guest

Gilels has been my favorite, but I have to say that the new Hélène Grimaud is very good.


----------



## Guest

Ahhh Helene Grimaud!

I just saw her performing Brahms 2 with the Dallas Symphony Orchestra on Thursday!! Perhaps I should check out that recording.


----------



## PetrB

Ukko said:


> #1 - Rubinstein (with Leinsdorf/BSO)
> #2 - R. Serkin (with Szell/Cleveland O)
> 
> This is the sort of question that is apt to get geezerly responses.


Well, geezer No. _ here reporting in. These huge and daunting to perform pieces which require not only stamina, but a fierce intelligence to convey such large and lengthy formal structures are right up the alley for those pianists of the older _'grand style'_ school of playing... which was not just about formidable strength and depth of tone, but exactly that intelligence which is part and parcel of the ability to clearly elucidate and convey those large structures, altogether what that school of piano playing was about.

Richter and Gilels were yet others of that style and ability.

May as well get as near the source as possible, rather logical vs. 'just an ole geezer thang.'

I just recently posted a link of Arthur Rubinstein performing the 1st concerto, and that is no slouch either


----------



## nightscape

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gilels has been my favorite, but I have to say that the new Hélène Grimaud is very good.


I have this as well. Great recording for both concertos. I like the pace of the 2nd especially.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to hear her perform the Brahms 1st in San Francisco on February 5th--can't wait!


----------



## GioCar

My favourites are:

Piano Concerto 1 - K. Zimerman, Wiener Philarmoniker, L. Bernstein, DG (Oh, that coda of the 3rd movement...)

Piano Conterto 2 - N. Freire, Gewandhaus Orchestra Leipzig, R. Chailly, Decca


----------



## Aramis

GioCar said:


> Piano Concerto 1 - K. Zimerman, Wiener Philarmoniker, L. Bernstein, DG (Oh, that coda of the 3rd movement...)


I think much better recording of this concerto with Zimerman is the one with Rattle.


----------



## Couac Addict

I tend to favour Freire with Gewendhaus/Chailly. A live performance with amazing energy.


----------



## Vesteralen

Curzon/Szell for #1

I'm not sure I have a favorite for #2. I like a lot of them. Rubenstein/Ormandy RCA may be a little too laid back for some, but I enjoyed it. I also liked Ashkenazy/Haitink.

I also am looking forward to hearing Helene Grimaud in concert this month, but I think the orchestra might have done a date switch on me, and if I miss out I'm going to be _*one very unhappy camper*_!

(Sigh of relief....I'm the one who had the dates wrong. My tickets are for next week, not this week. Whew!)


----------



## GioCar

Aramis said:


> I think much better recording of this concerto with Zimerman is the one with Rattle.


I am not familiar. I'll give it a try.


----------



## DavidA

I was introduced to no 2 by Serkin's fiery earlier performance with Ormandy. Terrific! But mono only. I haven't heard his stereo remake with Szell.

The performances I have:

No 1 - both Graffman and Fleischer are terrific. They create the music for what it is ie the music of a young man. They are fiery performances. Graffman is slightly leaner and cooler. If I slightly prefer Fleisher it is probably because of Szell's conducting. 
Serkin is absolutely terrific - again with Szell.
Curzon is marvellous but a bit more patrician - Szell unleashes a firestorm in the orchestra!
Gould at Winnipeg in 1959 is interesting but the orchestra and recording both poor.

No 2 - Richter with Leinsdorf is perhaps the greatest performance on disc. His later one with Maazel is also great but the orchestra de Paris not a patch on Chicago.
I have the earlier Gilels with Reiner which I much prefer to the later, broader performance with Jochum.
Anda / Klemperer is always interesting. I also have Anda with Karajan but the recording is poor.
Horowitz and Toscanini - need to be heard.
Solomon's has some tremendous playing in mono only.

As a pair, Frieire and Chailly are really good. You certainly can't go wrong here. Perhaps no 1 not so white hot as Serkin or Fleisher or no 2 not quite the thrilling ride of Richter. But some really lovely playing. 

One thing about playing Brahms. I much prefer performances that don't linger too much. Slow Brahms is a bore!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Dubravka Tomsic is the best for Piano Concerto no 1.


----------



## hpowders

I like the second better than the first. I love Rubinstein/Krips in the second.


----------



## Itullian

Barenboim/Barbiroll, still my favorite after many years.
Big, romantic readings


----------



## moody

In post no.six PetrB has very accurately described what is needed from pianists in these concertos. They are big and grand and the pianist and the pianism must also be.
Wilhelm Backhaus ,1884-1969. He's just the man but you'll have to aim for his recordings from the 1930s - to the early 1960s.
Massive and rock solid playing. I like his live recording from Lugano of the second concerto in 1958 with the Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra cond. Carl Schuricht.
Leon Fleisher, b.1928, recorded both concerti with the Cleveland Orchestra and George Szell. A pupil of Schnabel he brought a youthful approach, 1958 and 1962.
Rudolf Serkin, 1903-91. also with Szell and the Clevelanders, 1968 and 1967.
My favourite version of no.2 is that by Gina Bachauer in 1964 with the London Symphony cond: Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.
There's no arguing with this lady and she moulds the concerto into her idea of how things should be.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Brahms - Piano Concerto No.1: Dubravka Tomsic
Brahms - Piano Concerto No.2: Marc-Andre Hamelin

Hamelin is a complete monster. That's all there is to say about him.


----------



## Orange Soda King

I can't pick just one, so I will cheat and name a few for each.. There are a lot I really like. Let's try these:

Just the first concerto: Rudolf Firkusny, Bruno Leonardo Gelber
Just the second concerto: Alicia de Larrocha, Marc-Andre Hamelin
Both: Rudolf Serkin, Lee Luvisi, Horacio Gutierrez, Norman Krieger


----------



## lostid

Brahms' both piano concertos are very powerful and I like the play from pianists who are mad and hit the piano hard. hehe.


----------



## pjang23

I like Brendel/Abbado for the 1st and Richter/Leinsdorf for the 2nd.


----------



## Pip

I like very much the Brendel/Colin Davis (Decca) or the recent Pollini/Thielemann for number 1.
for number 2 - the Barenboim/Barbirolli and the Anda/Karajan are two for me


----------



## Bas

I have Schiff/Solti for the first and Arrau/Giulini for the second. Both fairly good, the latter I would doubt whether not perfect. I have the feeling that there is a little much pedal in Schiff's first. I will need to explore more performances of those works!


----------



## lostid

I am listening now to Leon Fleisher playing No. 1, very good I have to say. Give it a try if you have not heard it.

Emanuel Ax is probably an underrated pianist when it comes to Brahms' piano concertos. I really like his play, very powerful and emotional.


----------



## Haydn man

I have had great pleasure from Ashkenazy with Haitink for both but am now going to check out some new versions of the second as I do not have a copy of this anymore, so will start with some of the suggestions from previous posts


----------



## DavidA

moody said:


> In post no.six PetrB has very accurately described what is needed from pianists in these concertos. They are big and grand and the pianist and the pianism must also be.
> Wilhelm Backhaus ,1884-1969. He's just the man but you'll have to aim for his recordings from the 1930s - to the early 1960s.
> Massive and rock solid playing. I like his live recording from Lugano of the second concerto in 1958 with the Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra cond. Carl Schuricht.
> Leon Fleisher, b.1928, recorded both concerti with the Cleveland Orchestra and George Szell. A pupil of Schnabel he brought a youthful approach, 1958 and 1962.
> Rudolf Serkin, 1903-91. also with Szell and the Clevelanders, 1968 and 1967.
> My favourite version of no.2 is that by Gina Bachauer in 1964 with the London Symphony cond: Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.
> There's no arguing with this lady and she moulds the concerto into her idea of how things should be.


Backhaus knew Brahms. It's significant that he plays no 1 faster than we are used to these days. Seems Brahms did not want players to dawdle with his music so it becomes ponderous. Why I prefer speedy Brahms.


----------



## Vaneyes

We answered this not long ago on a Brahmsian thread. Oh well. 

View attachment 34944

View attachment 34945


----------



## csacks

To me, both of them are spectacular concertos. I do prefer the first one (the second is almost a symphony). There is a CD box with all Brahms´s concertos in which the piano recordings are by Rubinstein. I love them, well recorded, powerful interpretation.


----------



## Ukko

csacks said:


> To me, both of them are spectacular concertos. I do prefer the first one (the second is almost a symphony). There is a CD box with all Brahms´s concertos in which the piano recordings are by Rubinstein. I love them, well recorded, powerful interpretation.


Hah. That bit within the () drew me in. The critical complaint when the 1st was new was that it was too 'symphonic', and Brahms accepted that. He said that he had been working on a symphony, gave up on it, and turned the material into a concerto.

[This is an example of that 'context' thing being chewed on in another thread. ]


----------



## changeup

Hi, everyone, I am new to this forum and this is actually my first post here.
I am not sure whether this question belongs to this thread. If not, pleast ignore me. 
The question is about Brahms's Piano Concerto No.1., first movement. I greatly enjoy this piece, especially its melodic flow and display of piano virtuoso. However, the more I listen to it, the more disturbed to me concerning its structure. One of my friend told me that this movement is strictly written following the classical conventions (as Brahms always did) in a sonata allegro form, which I generally agree (the Exposition, Development, Recapitulation and Coda of this movement are pretty easy to discern and delineate). However, I always feel there are too many themes present in the Exposition, both by orchestra and the piano. I attempted to remember all the melodic lines of the themes and I always lost count into about the fifth or sixth themes. I fail to see the internal coherence of all these themes (some may be just variants of others, but I cannot tell) and this is really driving me nuts.
May be I should just dispense myself from analyzing its structure and just sit down and listen to the great, beautiful music, but I cannot help it. I would greatly appreciate it if anyone can put me out of my misery by explaining to me or give me a piece of detailed analysis on this subject. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## MusicInTheAir

Now that I've seen a couple of recommendations for the Grimaud Brahms Piano Concertos, I'm more likely to pick them up. However, I guess my current recommendations will put me under the old fogey heading!

For number one, my favorite is Serkin/Szell. In fact, there's a mono Serkin/Szell from the early '50s which never made it into a re-release onto LP or CD, but it's noticeably different than the later stereo recording. I like them both. I think the earlier one is a bit faster and more moody. Another number one I like is the Rubinstein/Reiner. By the way, there's a BBC CD of a "live" Rubinstein/Sir Colin Davis performance from the late sixties of the first. It's certainly on the slow side, but of interest. Fleisher/Szell is another good one.

For number two, I like the old Stephen Kovacevich/Sir Colin Davis recording on Phillips. Not sure if it's in print at the moment. There's a humorous moment in a You Tube interview of SK where he recommends this performance over the latter because the latter is "too adult." I agree with him to the extent I think the earlier recording is more enjoyable. Other than that, I'd again recommend the Serkin/Szell and Fleisher/Szell (in that order).


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gilels has been my favorite, but I have to say that the new Hélène Grimaud is very good.


Wish I could say I was a fan - I saw her perform once and it seemed to me (I was not the only one who had this impression) as if she didn't want to do any damage to the piano or to herself. Perhaps she was unwell or maybe saving her energy for recordings. I'd never seen anything like it.

I too like the Gilels very much. Underappreciated, it seems to me, is Ashkenazy in both PCs - they were not well-reviewed at the time of release; he plays very broadly, expansively airing them out and I have grown fond of both. Had the impression Brahms might have liked it that way. However, flat-out best for the second is Richter which never fails to impress. He must have broken a piano or two!

ADD: Some research - I am sorry to find that Helene Grimaud has had several medical issues, whether or not they affected the performance I saw I can't say for certain, of course. Also, she does exercise care in playing so as not to stress herself - whether that applies to her recordings as well, I can't say.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

At the moment I'm listening to the old 1940 Horowitz and Toscanini (with the NBC symphony orchestra) the second concerto, and this recording is somehow strange (at least for me) because the piano sounds a bit fast and sometimes too loud which overshadows the orchestra. I think a german traditional pianist like Backhaus, choosing a slower tempo, but perfect expression and musical pharsing, did this concerto so far better than Horowitz.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

For the second concerto, i can also recommend this:


----------



## luismsoaresmartins

The first recording that really made me enjoy Brahms piano concertos was Chailly-Freire:









Regarding the recent Grimaud's recording, although is a nice one, I think it is well bellow other recordings from her, I didn't felt any emotion in it... But I will give it another try tonight!


----------



## Varick

The Ones I have:

Both #1 & #2 unless otherwise noted.

Fleisher/Szell: for me is the pinnacle of both these pieces. Full of fire, deep expression and intellect they both gave to both concertos. This is the one I constantly go back to and am always pleased that I do.

Curzon/Szell: I was weary when I saw the time on these and thought, "Oh no, plodding Brahms." Well, these performances blew me away. It doesn't sound slow or plodding, but rich and passionate from beginning to end. Never boring with some fantastic phrasing. Oh, and the sound quality on the Decca super digital transfer of these recordings is excellent!

Rubinstein/Reiner: Very good, solid performance. I do think he lagged a bit in certain areas (even though his timing is shorter than Curzon), but overall a thoroughly enjoyable and recommendable performances.

Serkin/Szell: I think his performance in the 1st outshines his second which I found disappointingly lacking. I did not enjoy much of his phrasing nor his rubato. I know I'll probably get some slack for this (almost) unanimous fan/critic favorite. I keep going back to these recordings waiting to hear what everyone else is hearing, but alas, it is not there. Certainly not horrible by any stretch (I think you have to go Barenboim or Leonskaja to start getting into the "bad" realm of these recordings), but I WANT to hear what everyone else does but just don't. Although I must give kudos to his Rondo on #1, it is the most enjoyable movement out of all seven.

Gutierrez/Previn (Only #1): An OK performance but a bit flat. I'm not a huge fan of Gutierrez's playing (I used to work in the company that managed him), but I think he shows a bit of verve in some parts, especially in parts of the Rondo. Although Previn and the Royal Phil sound like they are in the other room. This kind of brings down the entire enjoyment of this piece on this recording.

Leonskaja/Inbal (Only #1): Banging, Andante like quality in every movement, the worst performance out of my collection. I listened to it again about a month ago and I wasn't through the 1st movement before I put Fleisher back on.

Horowitz/Toscanini (Only #2): Once you get through poor sound quality (I never try to judge classical music based on sound quality - let's face it, some of the best performances have awful sound.) the performance is excellent. Vibrant, spirited, has all the best of what old school is all about. Toscanini does an excellent job with bringing out the strings when needed, the french horns when needed, bass when needed, etc. Horowitz does his usual stellar job with interpretation, rubato, color, and just fantastic energy.

Richter/Leinsdorf: I just got this in a few weeks ago and have only listened to it (while distracted) once.

Kovacevich/Colin Davis: Got this in with the Richter and have not listened to it yet (just not enough hours in the day or days in the week!)

V


----------



## pentaquine

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gilels has been my favorite, but I have to say that the new Hélène Grimaud is very good.


She is so good I've been to her concert twice! In both concerts she played Brahms 1st, I hope she would have played the 2nd the 2nd time.


----------



## phlrdfd

1: Gilels/Jochum .... I know this is too slow for some people, but I just love the huge wall of sound that Jochum induces from the BPO. 

2: Richter/RCA


----------



## hpowders

I don't. Meanwhile the names Cliburn, Fleisher and R. Serkin are the pianists I continue to favor in this repertoire.


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gilels has been my favorite, but I have to say that the new Hélène Grimaud is very good.


Chalk up another vote from me for her! It's my favorite one so far for this series.


----------



## Guest

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> Wish I could say I was a fan - I saw her perform once and it seemed to me (I was not the only one who had this impression) as if she didn't want to do any damage to the piano or to herself. Perhaps she was unwell or maybe saving her energy for recordings. I'd never seen anything like it.
> 
> ADD: Some research - I am sorry to find that Helene Grimaud has had several medical issues, whether or not they affected the performance I saw I can't say for certain, of course. Also, she does exercise care in playing so as not to stress herself - whether that applies to her recordings as well, I can't say.


Well, she certainly didn't hold back when I saw her, nor does she on the recordings! No doubt she was unwell that night.


----------



## Becca

For both 1 & 2 ... the young Daniel Barenboim with Sir John Barbirolli - Another fascinating combination of a young turk and an older statesman which produced fascinating results.
2nd - Gina Bachauer with Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## hpowders

Becca said:


> For both 1 & 2 ... the young Daniel Barenboim with Sir John Barbirolli - Another fascinating combination of a young turk and an older statesman which produced fascinating results.
> 2nd - Gina Bachauer with Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


Ahhhh. Gina Bachauer! There's a fine name from the past. Almost completely forgotten these days. A shame.


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, she certainly didn't hold back when I saw her, nor does she on the recordings! No doubt she was unwell that night.


Nice... Grimaud is a rather passionate pianist so perhaps that was an off night for her when the other guy saw her.


----------



## Heliogabo

No body here mentioned my favorite for the first concerto: Radu Lupu and Edo de Waart recording w/LPO


----------



## hpowders

Try Stephen Kovacevich/Wolfgang Sawallich/London Philharmonic for the Brahms First Piano Concerto.


----------



## jdec

Aramis said:


> I think much better recording of this concerto with Zimerman is the one with Rattle.


I have both and I personally still prefer the one with Bernstein. Yes, that coda in the 3rd mov. is a marvellous moment.


----------



## joen_cph

There´s been some similar threads on the subject:

http://www.talkclassical.com/35485-brahms-piano-concertos-favourite.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/28862-brahms-1st-piano-concerto.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/8462-favorite-recording-brahms-piano.html

I´d recommend checking out

1st: Horowitz/Walter (cut in the 1st Mov.); Mantz/Mandeal; Woodward/Masur
2nd: Horowitz/Toscanini, Mantz/Mandeal

I like the less heavy approach of Mantz, the hyper-romanticism of Horowitz, and the perfection of the Woodward/Masur.


----------



## hapiper

Geez, I am glad I noticed this thread I went looking through my stuff and suddenly realized I don't have Brahms #2, I have #1 with Rubinstein and Reiner and another with Levine and Emanual Ax but I am going to have to get a #2 asap.
BTW, which of the two are your favorite. Logic would say he knew more of what he was doing when he did the second, but did he? <g>


----------



## Lord Lance

The clear winner:


----------



## hpowders

Rubinstein/Krips is very fine in the Brahms Second Piano Concerto.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> The clear winner:


As much as I dig Celibadache, this recording is my winner:










also


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> As much as I dig Celibadache, this recording is my winner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also


I raise the youthfulness with:



















AND


----------



## alan s

I just discovered Dubravka Tomsic recordings of Brahms and Grieg. Any threads about her?


----------



## leroy

alan s said:


> I just discovered Dubravka Tomsic recordings of Brahms and Grieg. Any threads about her?


No threads about her, she was Rubenstein's best protege, and never did a full on stage tour so her recordings are somewhat limited. I have her doing Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto which is excellent. I will endeavor to find a copy of her doing Brahms now 

Currently my choice for Brahms 1 and 2 is Ivan Moravec with the Czech philharmonic


----------



## Heliogabo

leroy said:


> No threads about her, she was Rubenstein's best protege, and never did a full on stage tour so her recordings are somewhat limited. I have her doing Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto which is excellent. I will endeavor to find a copy of her doing Brahms now
> 
> Currently my choice for Brahms 1 and 2 is Ivan Moravec with the Czech philharmonic


I just know her Scarlatti sonatas recording, wich is very fine. Certainly, there's no so much about Tomsic, I will search for her Brahms.


----------



## hpowders

If you like a performance of the First Piano Concerto, a bit slower than the norm, try the Arrau/Giulini performance.

Incredible!


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> If you like a performance of the First Piano Concerto, a bit slower than the norm, try the Arrau/Giulini performance.
> 
> Incredible!


Now you're talking. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> Now you're talking. :tiphat:


I always have been. I have the fingertip blisters to prove it.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Favorites for PC #1 are Curzon/Szell, Serkin/Ormandy and Serkin/Szell.
PC #2 Serkin/Szell, Istomin/Ormandy and Gilels/Reiner.


----------



## P R V

I've recently fallen in love with Brahms' music, I can't get enough of it. I really loved the piano concertos. 
My favorites (though I won't claim they are the best, and I haven't listened to many versions):
No. 1: Helène Grimaud with Michael Gielen conducting (there is a video on YouTube)
No. 2: Barenboim, with Celibidache 
Anyone has an opinion on those?


----------



## Mal

Serkin/Szell in #1, Richter/Leinsdorf in #2.


----------



## CDs

I've been enjoying this one. Will have to check out the others mentioned in this thread.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Serkin/Szell in #1 Gilels/Jochum in #2


----------



## Animal the Drummer

No.1: Curzon/van Beinum for more reflective moods, Serkin/Szell if I want fire and brimstone.
No.2: Watts/Bernstein. I have never heard more sovereign command of that horrifyingly difficult piano part.


----------



## damianjb1

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gilels has been my favorite, but I have to say that the new Hélène Grimaud is very good.


Do the slow tempos bother you?


----------



## damianjb1

I picked this CD up at a sale for $2 and it's wonderful.

It's played at a slighter quicker tempo than you often hear and Donohoe's playing is huge.

View attachment 89579


----------



## damianjb1

"One thing about playing Brahms. I much prefer performances that don't linger too much. Slow Brahms is a bore!"

Then I'd highly recommend this recording. It's wonderfully energetic.

View attachment 89580


----------



## damianjb1

lostid said:


> Brahms Piano Concertos 1 & 2 are no doubt my favorite piano concertos, if not the top 2 of my all time favorite piano concertos. Well at least those are the two piano concertos which I have been listening to the most and never get bored. I love Brahms and must admit his music just resonates with me more than any other composers' music.
> 
> So, I would like to know what your favorite pianist for these two piano concertos. I know there are tons of recordings on these two piano concertos.
> 
> Personally I like Pollini's play, also Nicholas Angelich's and Kovacevich's.


I agree with you. They're my favourite Piano Concert's as well. Glorious music.

One of the most interesting performances I've heard is a live recording I have in a huge Furtwangler box set with Earl Wild as soloist.

I've never heard heard so many wrong notes in the first movement (the recording is from the 1940's) but the slow movement is astonishing. It sounds like Debussy. You MUST hear it. It's extraordinary.


----------



## Pugg

My all time favourite is still Ashkenazy / Haitink.


----------



## CDs

Picked up this Van Cliburn last week.


----------



## JACE

I've never heard any recordings that impressed me more than Serkin/Szell. 

I suppose Gilels/Jochum would be next.


I recently ordered the "Artur Rubinstein Plays Brahms" set. It hasn't arrived yet, but I'm looking forward to hearing Rubinstein's take on the two PCs -- along with all of the other recordings.


----------



## Varick

Lord Lance said:


> The clear winner:


Maybe clear winner in coming in last, but that's it. Barenboim couldn't shine the shoes of most of the monster recordings listed in this thread. The man is talented though. A special talent that sucks all energy and life out of almost every piece of music he's ever played. That goes for his conducting as well. IMHO of course.

V


----------



## Mal

JACE said:


> I've never heard any recordings that impressed me more than Serkin/Szell.


Is that "any recording of these concertos" or just "any recordings"? I would say "any recordings"...


----------



## Guest

damianjb1 said:


> Do the slow tempos bother you?


Not so far. I guess I'd prefer a little slow to too fast.


----------



## JACE

Mal said:


> Is that "any recording of these concertos" or just "any recordings"? I would say "any recordings"...


I was referring specifically to the Serkin/Szell recordings _of Brahms' two piano concertos_ -- not to any recordings by anyone.

Don't think I'd want to go quite that far.

But they are darn special records!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I was referring specifically to the Serkin/Szell recordings _of Brahms' two piano concertos_ -- not to any recordings by anyone.
> 
> Don't think I'd want to go quite that far.
> 
> But they are darn special records!


R Serkin was always terrific in the Brahms 1.


----------



## chesapeake bay

damianjb1 said:


> I agree with you. They're my favourite Piano Concert's as well. Glorious music.
> 
> One of the most interesting performances I've heard is a live recording I have in a huge Furtwangler box set with Earl Wild as soloist.
> 
> I've never heard heard so many wrong notes in the first movement (the recording is from the 1940's) but the slow movement is astonishing. It sounds like Debussy. You MUST hear it. It's extraordinary.


I think that should be Edwin Fischer as soloist.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered them both on double CD. Performed by:-
Stephen Hough
Mozarteumochester-Salzburg
Mark Wigglesworth

Heard the second on Classic FM yesterday performed by Stephen and was hooked. Played beautifully.


----------



## Lenny

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gilels has been my favorite, but I have to say that the new Hélène Grimaud is very good.


I really, really liked the 1st on this. The 2nd one is bit too slow for my taste.

Brahms piano concerto #1 is such a great work, I'm so grateful it exists.


----------



## PeterF

This is a tough one as I have a number of very enjoyable versions of both piano concertos. Here are a few I especially like.

No.1 Rudolf Serkin / Szell , Rubinstein / Reiner, Fleischer / Szell

No.2 Peter Serkin / Shaw, Larrocha / Jochum


----------



## Pugg

Van Cliburn stands also a firm ground with his recording by those two concerto's.


----------



## DavidA

One interesting thing about these concerti is that taking them too slowly is not what Brahms had in mind. Listen to the recordings Backhaus (who knew Brahms) made and note he doesn't linger.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

hpowders said:


> R Serkin was always terrific in the Brahms 1.


Absolutely, especially with both the stereo Ormandy/Philadelphia and Szell/Cleveland. In fact, that performance with Ormandy has superceded both the Szell and Curzon/Szell as my favorites in the Brahms 1.


----------



## Larkenfield

Arrau/Haitink are my personal favorites in these tremendous Concertos:
https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Concertos-complete-Overtures-Variations/dp/B000004165
I've enjoyed them countless times as the two sound so in sync with each other.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn67 said:


> Absolutely, especially with both the stereo Ormandy/Philadelphia and Szell/Cleveland. In fact, that performance with Ormandy has superceded both the Szell and Curzon/Szell as my favorites in the Brahms 1.


I just gave another listen recently to the Serkin/Ormandy Brahms PC #1, and now hear the recording as somewhat thin sounding though the performance itself remains an exceptional one. Anyone taking a listen will of course decide for him- or herself whether or not they feel satisfied with the job of the recording engineer.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

No. 1:

Artur Schnabel/George Szell 
Clifford Curzon/Adrian Boult
Emil Gilels/Eugen Jochum 
Clifford Curzon/George Szell 
Leon Fleisher/George Szell
Solomon/Rafael Kubelik 
Rudolf Serkin/George Szell 
Wilhelm Backhaus/Adrian Boult 
Stephen Kovacevich/Wolfgang Sawallisch 

No. 2:

Artur Schnabel/Sir Adrian Boult 
Emil Gilels/Eugen Jochum 
Edwin Fischer/Wilhelm Furtwängler 
Wilhelm Backhaus/Karl Böhm 
Emil Gilels/Fritz Reiner 
Solomon/Issay Dobrowen 
Leon Fleisher/George Szell 
Sviatoslav Richter/Erich Leinsdorf
Clifford Curzon/Hans Knappertsbursch


----------



## Ras

*Buchbinder with Mehta and the VPO:* is good:

View attachment 110950


*Barenboim on EMI with Barbirolli conducting and Barenboim's recent one on DG with Dudamel* conducting are also good.

*Gilels with Eugen Jochum* conducting on DG is good.


----------



## Roger Knox

Larkenfield said:


> Arrau/Haitink are my personal favorites in these tremendous Concertos:
> https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Concertos-complete-Overtures-Variations/dp/B000004165
> I've enjoyed them countless times as the two sound so in sync with each other.


I heard Arrau play No. 2 with the Vancouver Symphony back in the 1970's, and he held me spellbound. He projected gravitas but could cover a range from fiery to delicate according to the work's demands. Arrau studied for years in Germany, in particular with Martin Krause who was a student of Liszt.


----------



## DavidA

I recently Acquired the young Stephen Kovacevich's Brahms 1&2 conducted by Davis. Fiery young men's performances.


----------



## DavidA

Ras said:


> *Buchbinder with Mehta and the VPO:* is good:
> 
> View attachment 110950
> 
> 
> *Barenboim on EMI with Barbirolli conducting and Barenboim's recent one on DG with Dudamel* conducting are also good.
> 
> *Gilels with Eugen Jochum* conducting on DG is good.


I certainly wouldn't recommend Barenboim's latest effort after hearing it. Seemed all over the place


----------



## perdido34

#1: Curzon, Szell/LSO
Fleisher, Szell/CLE
Graffman, Munch/BSO

#2
Gilels, Reiner/CSO
Fleisher, Szell/CLE
Hamelin, Litton/Dallas


----------

